# EVOPAD... CAN YOU HELP?



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies
I thought I'd tap into your wealth of knowledge 
I'm just about to embark on my first DE cycle with IM and have patiently been waiting for my AF to arrive before starting my patches.  Finally, it arrived on Friday and I applied my first patch - however I've got a quick question.
Does anybody know if the patch actually stops the flow??  I'm only asking the question as my period normally goes on for 4 days or so - but has stopped this morning (Sunday) after only 2 days.  I know the patch is meant to build up the lining of the womb - so I guess it would make sense if it would stop the flow    Just thought I'd see if any of you had a similar experience.  
Finally, have any of you suffered any side effects?  I've been really crabby to my DH and I've been feeling quite tearful  
Any feedback gratefully received.
Good luck to you all 
KKxx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi KK,

Just a quick reply on my way out the house...

I didn't notice any difference in the length of flow but I did have side effects with the patches, which no one else seems to have had - they made me very dizzy. Everyone reacts differently, it would seem! Some people have no side effects at all.

In any case, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

KK - Hello there.

Yes I can see where youre coming from re your question. 

I found that it had the same effect on me. Ive had two tx and both times I went from 5 to 2ish days. ALso I found myself feeling really sensitive & much less controlled than usual ( remember noticing myself screaming at dh & thinking - who is this banshee!!). Mind you the whole process already has so much tension inbuilt, I dont think its all due to the meds.

Altho I had short bleeds on both tx my lining was 11mm by day 10 & was in good shape. My DR told me some people are very sensitive to the meds - maybe that's us.

All the luck in the world with your tx.

Olly


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ollie
Good to hear your experiences... thanks for taking the time to reply.
It's put my mind at rest hearing your story and thanks for your well wishes.
All the best.
KK xxx


----------

